#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE MCQ Electrical Engineering by rk Kanodia

## ronak.anand2006

for gate electrical 2013 read gate mcq vol1 and vol2 by kanodia sir





  Similar Threads: GATE Electrical Engineeirng Topicwise Solved Paper by Kanodia plz  send link to download rk kanodia electrical engineering gate books... gate electrical by r.k kanodia previous papers GATE Electrical Engineering (R.k.Kanodia) Kanodia practice set for Electrical Engineering

----------


## ronak.anand2006

good book for gate aspirants

----------


## ritvik.manon

any gate books for CS by nodia publication ?

----------


## Naresh_k

Download GATE Electrical Mock Test by RK Kanodia ;
https://rapidshare.com/files/4196708...EE_Kanodia.pdf

----------


## arnabbhatta8

only a sample of the book

----------


## sunita bhrgv

wow.............................................

----------


## anand130580

Nice one!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sajit977

where the link to download complete book

----------


## sumerkumar

very helpful and useful

----------


## pnkjbit

please upload d link

----------


## atul prabhat

please upload all 4 vol. of electrical engineering by rk kanodia

----------


## ashu105

https://youtu.be/DbE8jF-eTN0 gate lecture for phase control rectifier

----------


## Uma Angireddi

How to download RK kanodia PDF

----------


## PRIYA AARUSHI

thank you... its really helpful

----------


## Jay Doshi

i want the Book by R.K kanodia for gate preparation for electrical stream

----------


## Monsur Habib

Thank you so much...really appreciated

----------


## vikashkh

there is need of rk kannodia book on faadu engineers so we should have the book of rk kannod to solve analog and digital quickly...enhance the site quickly otherwise we will unlike you

----------


## matjaan

Invalid documents... can not open the file why?

----------


## rohan251997

Exactly where is the link !

----------

